# A broader look into an NT's interests



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried to encompass as many different things as I could think of, but please feel free speak up if your particular interest is not on here.

What interests do you have? Please don't just put down something like reading, go deeper WHAT do you like to read? 

For instance my interests are a few different sports such as basketball and parkour. I thouroughly enjoy reading things such as how to books, I learned a few months back about mathmagics and body language, I even have a book about speed reading which I need to get back to. For tv I like the animal planet, and crime shows like NCIS and Criminal Minds. But by far my favorite thing to do is cruise the internet for other interesting things to learn such as physics (mostly lightning) and other things such as magnatism and things of that nature.

EDIT: yea, might be the INTP in me but I can already think up so much more...*sigh* and yes I have school on there twice, my bad.


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> For tv I like the animal planet, and crime shows like NCIS and Criminal Minds.


I actually own Criminal Minds seasons 1-5 on DVD. I was a bit (okay, _very_) obsessed with this show for a long time. I've watched all of them at least 3 times. Hah, I even bought a book that compares the serial killers in the show to actual criminals in real life. It was a great read, though. 

As for my other interests, I enjoy ancient history and mythology. I also love language. I can't really go into much detail there, as it kind of speaks for itself. But another topic of interest for me is psychology and sociology. The subjects are really interesting. I took a psychology class last year and I loved it. Though the teacher was insane and the final exam was nothing but things we hadn't even learned. Apparently I was supposed to read the entire textbook.

EDIT: I also like watching Community, Raising Hope, Doctor Who, and Survivor. I used to love Heroes before they decided it wasn't popular enough to continue. So many questions left unanswered! Oh, House is pretty good too.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Right now I've been exploring mysticism and I'm starting to "feel" the age of aquarius setting in. I've been reading dystopian novels and I like drawing comparisons between how capitalism is switching into something as evil if not more than fascism. I also like to dream of the apocalypse aka WW3 since the USA will be in a very uncomfortable position in the next few years and theoretically we should expect them to behave like mature individuals but seeing the state of our senate they'll probably react like a little kid once their backs are against the wall.

my favorite tv show is dexter, fringe, v, always sunny, .....

I enjoy the renaissance, psychology and am a firm practicer of neuroplasticity. My goal in life is to be more human than human, if you will to become Zarathustra ubbermensch


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm amused that School got the least number of votes while Exploring Ideas got the most. Does that mean something?

<INFJ going back to lurking>


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I chose exploring landscapes. Landscapes can mean several things for me. As a urban planner by practice I tend to see the world and it's components as landscapes. There is the urban landscape but there is also the social landscape, economic landscape, et cetra.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Aizar said:


> I'm amused that School got the least number of votes while Exploring Ideas got the most. Does that mean something?
> 
> <INFJ going back to lurking>


School doesn't allow flexibility in thinking, it's a very rigid system and your 'education' or 'learning' is dictated by people who do not necessarily share the same interests or ideas of exploration that you do, nor the expressions of creativity, etc. Personally, school was a very stagnate experience and it has a very boxy and limiting perspective as far as its approach to garner any of my attention, let alone interests. It's an outdated model that restricts the very nature of a creative or 'truer' mind.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

antiant said:


> School doesn't allow flexibility in thinking, it's a very rigid system and your 'education' or 'learning' is dictated by people who do not necessarily share the same interests or ideas of exploration that you do, nor the expressions of creativity, etc. Personally, school was a very stagnate experience and it has a very boxy and limiting perspective as far as its approach to garner any of my attention, let alone interests. It's an outdated model that restricts the very nature of a creative or 'truer' mind.


You forgot to add the thing about people lol...school sucks, however I am liking college though, I will say that.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> You forgot to add the thing about people lol...school sucks, however I am liking college though, I will say that.


What about people? School is college, last time I checked.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Aizar said:


> I'm amused that School got the least number of votes while Exploring Ideas got the most. Does that mean something?
> 
> <INFJ going back to lurking>


Exploring ideas on your own means you're free to wander intellectually speaking. School (even college, or so I've been led to believe) is an exercise in mass-produced education that has little concern for your own interests and talents. That and NTs usually tend to vastly outpace the school system in subjects they find appealing.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone did an unscientific poll of types at my college the other day, and this was the aggregated data. It was distributed through Facebook, so I would presume that would negate at least some of the heavy NT bias found on the Internet. If it holds (I forgot all the Stats that tells you the confidence intervals for a given sampling size, can anyone help? xD), interesting results.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

antiant said:


> What about people? School is college, last time I checked.


The people in high school suck (80% of the time), and yes college is school but it is still better and I consider them to be different because of the differences in joy I recieve from each.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> The people in high school suck (80% of the time), and yes college is school but it is still better and I consider them to be different because of the differences in joy I recieve receive from each.


I wasn't there for the people. If you feel it is better, then ok, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to learn, mostly from independent research.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Coppertony said:


> Someone did an unscientific poll of types at my college the other day, and this was the aggregated data. It was distributed through Facebook, so I would presume that would negate at least some of the heavy NT bias found on the Internet. If it holds (I forgot all the Stats that tells you the confidence intervals for a given sampling size, can anyone help? xD), interesting results.


So wait, is this a graph of which are the most common types, or something else?


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

freeeekyyy said:


> So wait, is this a graph of which are the most common types, or something else?


Yeah, out of the sample population of 75. My college has about 5000 undergraduates, so it's less than 2% of the population. If I recall correctly, just over 50% of the respondents were first years, tho, so we could probably take that sample of 40 or so out of 1250 for about 3% of total population. The error bars are still massive, plus the fact that given the context of the poll (voluntary Facebook poll via Google Forms) there's probably generous bias present too.

Or we could be like, "ooh, lots of NT's!". Then again, that wouldn't be very NT of us to do so, so . . .


----------



## Mr. Morph (Aug 25, 2011)

What I like doing:

Video games (playing them).
TV - I like to watch programs where I can learn something, or those which show me something. Documentaries, history channel, animal planet. 

Shows:

- Only Fools and Horses.
- Red Dwarf.
- Mr Bean.
- The Office.
- Fawlty Towers.
- The Inbetweeners.
- Monty Python.
- The young ones.
- Bottom.
- Porridge.
- Blackadder.
- The Royle family.
- Father Ted.

Those are the comedies I have enjoyed in the past.

I enjoy things like Dexter, House, etc.

Horse Riding - My wife got me into this. I enjoy going fast, I hate going to horse shows because they last far too long. I enjoy galloping.

Taxidermy - It is something I am just getting into, having learned from a guy I knew in England.

Reading - There isn't much I won't read, when it is a book, I tend to go for fiction. When on the internet, anything that gains my interest. Most recent being personality types.

I enjoy debating unless it's a debate about religion, they get old almost immediately. I like to listen to the views of other people, more so when they think in a way that I can not understand.

I enjoy landscapes, I can appreciate the beauty of them. I am out tomorrow, going to a national park.
---------------------------

I will note that when I went to university, it was little different from high school and college. One difference was the people who attended were older than they were in high school, but acted much the same.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

A broad range. Sports are vital to my life, for a while I got deep into politics and let that area slide. Whenever I am not doing exercize I become depressed, though I did not previously make the connection.

Also, I guess in my free time I'm quite often tired, so just kill time on the forum, debating, or reading blogs/news, watching TV (trashy entertainment, news, or movies, it's all good).

I also put socializing, because a good social life is very important to me, I also get depressed if I don't have this, and again, it is something I have let slide in the past.

For a long time I have not been able to concentrate on a book, though when I was younger, very often. Generally now I am too oriented on studying/working, to have energy left for that in my free time.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Who're the three weirdos that don't like exploring ideas?


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

absentminded said:


> Who're the three weirdos that don't like exploring ideas?


It seemed like a vague "interest", kind of NT circle-jerkish. I gathered that reading news and books, debating, and studying, pretty much covered this already.


----------



## Mr. Morph (Aug 25, 2011)

Catenaccio said:


> It seemed like a vague "interest", kind of NT circle-jerkish. *I gathered that reading news and books, debating, and studying, pretty much covered this already*.


Yeah, that's exactly what I thought of it. Since it makes sense that way.


----------

